

Emacs completion: tab-key indent or complete, hippie-expand - gtani
http://www.matthias-georgi.de/2008/9/emacs-completions.html

======
ars
Kate (KDE) has a nice plugin which will look at all the words you have typed
in the file and use those for autocomplete.

It's excellent for long variable or function names, and you don't have to
preload a list of the ones you want.

After using it for a while I miss it when typing english in a textbox like
this one.

~~~
a-priori
This is essentially what hippie-expand does in Emacs, but it also checks other
sources as well. Quoting EmacsWiki:

"HippieExpand looks at the word before point and tries to expand it in various
ways including expanding from a fixed list (like `‘expand-abbrev’’), expanding
from matching text found in a buffer (like `‘dabbrev-expand’’) or expanding in
ways defined by your own functions. Which of these it tries and in what order
is controlled by a configurable list of functions."

<http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/HippieExpand>

------
jrockway
Why make one key do two things? I always want TAB to indent, no matter what. I
always want M-/ to complete, no matter what. Why would I want some heuristic
to second-guess my intentions when I can make my intentions 100% clear by
simply pressing a key?

~~~
maximilian
Except that on linux tab does two things. When you are halfway through typing
something on the command line tab finishes it for you (or at least tries).
When you are typing in a text editor, usually tab indents. Being clever and
doing both at the same time makes tons of sense to me. I used the gVim smart
tab complete for a while and I _never_ had issues wanting to do one, but
getting the other.

I kinda want to try it, to get into emacs...

~~~
jrockway
FWIW, M-/ completes (filenames) in bash also.

------
Oompa
Pretty cool. One of the reasons I always liked TextMate.

